# Look for personal native English tuitor



## marindaso22 (May 23, 2011)

I need to improve my speaking and writing skills, please reply and leave me your contact details (email/mobile) for further discussion.


----------



## Supergluey (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, i was born in hk but moved to canada since i was 6! Been in hk for a year now. Send me a pm


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marindaso22 said:


> I need to improve my speaking and writing skills, please reply and leave me your contact details (email/mobile) for further discussion.



Via private message only as we dont allow personal details on the forum

Jo xxx


----------

